# my computer is out to get me.



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

damn it. my computer has crashed again. and right when i wanted to enter the monster mud contest too. COMPUTERS ARE EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just keep working on your project.
Things may work out


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

And if not, FE will sell ya something! LOL


----------

